# Frage wegen AJAX-Zugriff auf ein Servlet



## pkm (1. Sep 2019)

Es gibt da wieder etwas, das ich leider noch nicht ganz verstehe. Mein Ziel ist es, ein dynamisches Webprojekt zu machen, in welchem ich von einer html-Seite durch JavaScript auf Servlets vermittels AJAX zugreife. Das Baue und Deployen funktionieren fehlerfrei, hier ist die Verzeichnisstruktur:

Das Servlet hat folgenden Code:


```
/*
* To change this license header, choose License Headers in Project Properties.
* To change this template file, choose Tools | Templates
* and open the template in the editor.
*/


import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.annotation.WebServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

/**
*
* @author
*/
@WebServlet(name = "hello", urlPatterns = {"/hello"})
public class MyServlet extends HttpServlet {

    /**
     * Processes requests for both HTTP <code>GET</code> and <code>POST</code>
     * methods.
     *
     * @param request servlet request
     * @param response servlet response
     * @throws ServletException if a servlet-specific error occurs
     * @throws IOException if an I/O error occurs
     */
   
    //Hier das ist die URL für AJAX und die Schnittstelle zur DB.
   
    protected void processRequest(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
        response.setContentType("text/html;charset=UTF-8");
        PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
       
        try {
            /* TODO output your page here. You may use following sample code. */
            out.println("<!DOCTYPE html>");
            out.println("<html>");
            out.println("<head>");
            out.println("<title>Servlet MyServlet</title>");          
            out.println("</head>");
            out.println("<body>");
            out.println("<h1>Servlet MyServlet at " + request.getContextPath() + "</h1>");
           
            out.println("</body>");
            out.println("</html>");
        } finally {
            out.close();
        }
       
       
    }

    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="HttpServlet methods. Click on the + sign on the left to edit the code.">
    /**
     * Handles the HTTP <code>GET</code> method.
     *
     * @param request servlet request
     * @param response servlet response
     * @throws ServletException if a servlet-specific error occurs
     * @throws IOException if an I/O error occurs
     */
    @Override
    protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
        processRequest(request, response);
    }

    /**
     * Handles the HTTP <code>POST</code> method.
     *
     * @param request servlet request
     * @param response servlet response
     * @throws ServletException if a servlet-specific error occurs
     * @throws IOException if an I/O error occurs
     */
    @Override
    protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
        processRequest(request, response);
    }

    /**
     * Returns a short description of the servlet.
     *
     * @return a String containing servlet description
     */
    @Override
    public String getServletInfo() {
        return "Short description";
    }// </editor-fold>

}
```

Ich möchte nun auf die URL des Servlets (http://localhost:8080/First/hello) wie folgt aus der index.html-Seite zugreifen – hier die index html:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<!--
To change this license header, choose License Headers in Project Properties.
To change this template file, choose Tools | Templates
and open the template in the editor.
-->
<html>
    <head>
        <title></title>
        <meta charset="UTF-8">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
    </head>
    <body>
  <script>
  var xhttp;
  xhttp=new XMLHttpRequest();
  xhttp.onreadystatechange = function() {
    if (this.readyState == 4 && this.status == 200) {
      myFunction(this);
    }
 };
  xhttp.open("GET", "http://localhost:8080/First/hello", true);
  xhttp.send();
 
  function myFunction(response) {
 
   alert(response.html);//undefined warum??
 
  }
 
  </script>
    
        
    </body>
</html>
```

response.html ist aber „undefined“, das heißt, dass nichts zurückgegeben wird.



Mit Sicherheit ist dies eine noobige Frage, aber kann mir jemand eventuell einen Tipp geben, was ich anders machen soll, dass etwas vom Servlet ausgelesen werden kann? Es handelt sich hier auch nicht um eine Hausaufgabe, die Verzeichnisstruktur habe ich im Anhang angefügt.


----------



## httpdigest (1. Sep 2019)

https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/XMLHttpRequest/onreadystatechange


----------

